# Whats a Wolf Creek?



## GennyRider (Nov 30, 2006)

OK, I have been riding this bike on and off for 5 years now and don't really know anything about it. My brother bought it in 2001 from a guy who was sponsored by Wolf Creek back in the mid to late 90's. It is ti, traditional geometry, hardtail. Has anyone else out there ever seen one of these? There is a serial # stamped on the BB shell, but most of my (limited) research hasn't turned up anything. Any info would be appreciated, I will try to get a pic of it up here.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

welp,

they were made in russia for the fellow in new mexico i believe. he started them up and had a fairly big racing team, as you mentioned. two of my buddies from here raced for them semi pro. the team bikes were a mismash of kooka, rst, and any other cnc company. they were super flexy as i recal and most broke, at least the couple around here, but replacements were sent. I'll have to ask my buddy darin who raced for them who the owner was, but i believe they were out of newmexico. Bike mag did a review of it, i'll try and dig that up.

cool bikes though.

nate


----------



## Veloculture (Dec 18, 2005)

cursivearmy said:


> welp,
> 
> they were made in russia for the fellow in new mexico i believe. he started them up and had a fairly big racing team, as you mentioned. two of my buddies from here raced for them semi pro. the team bikes were a mismash of kooka, rst, and any other cnc company. they were super flexy as i recal and most broke, at least the couple around here, but replacements were sent. I'll have to ask my buddy darin who raced for them who the owner was, but i believe they were out of newmexico. Bike mag did a review of it, i'll try and dig that up.
> 
> ...


i remember how flexy those were. there was a guy on the starting line on a trainer trying to get warmed up and i can remember how amazed me and all the guys behind him were at how far the bottom bracket was swinging side to side. the funny thing is a Wolf Creek racer was one of the guys watching this wet noodle show.

Wolf Creek and ParkPre had the biggest damn teams. seems they would take anyone.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

*Wolf creek*

My brother still has his he always liked the way it rode but he does'nt ride anymore so it just sitting in a shed was a nise bike in the day . they were russian made frames had riders name on tube and purple graffics.


----------



## xinapray (Feb 12, 2006)

Veloculture said:


> i remember how flexy those were. there was a guy on the starting line on a trainer trying to get warmed up and i can remember how amazed me and all the guys behind him were at how far the bottom bracket was swinging side to side. the funny thing is a Wolf Creek racer was one of the guys watching this wet noodle show.


I had a Wolf Creek for a short spell and can confirm the noodly BB. The dropouts were just as scary, maybe even more. They looked like cast Ti copies of road dropouts. Kind of like this. https://www.novacycles.com/catalog/images/NOV_DO_6300.jpg. The dropout surfaces themselves were alright-thick - it was where they attached to the stays which were scary-thin. And come to think of it, a friend pointed out how a couple of the joints were off-color. We suspected that there had been problems with the Argon bath.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

This was my Wolf Creek in 2000, with an early Rohloff hub attached:








It developed a crack around the seat tube at the BB not long after that, it was a nice bike till then. Never notice much flex (until the crack started propagating, that is), but then I wasn't racing on it. Russian made Ti & frame, OT4 alloy (sounds suspiciously like CP-4, but I never check further), so-so welding (crack started in the weld), never go a call back when I tried to contact them.


----------



## GennyRider (Nov 30, 2006)

*Thanks for info*

Thanks for all the info and the pics...frame is identical to mine, I'm running mine with a Surly steel fork. The frame is deifnitly felxy, but have been lucky enough to not have any craking issues yet.


----------



## skersfan (Jun 23, 2005)

Just saw this thread, ancient to say the least.

I was the owner of Wolf Creek Cycles, and sponsored many riders throughout the country. We concentrated on the Expert class, all ages, and normally won more medals than all other manufacturers at the Norba national events. Totally dominated the California State Championship series for two years. Great times. If any of my old riders are on here, would love to hear from you.

We did sponsor Oliver Starr, Leah Garcia and Greg Orvitz in the pro class, but are main interest was the amateur side. I felt that the sport was being destroyed by promoters and the skiing lodges. 

We had problems with the frame initially due to only having one size bicycle coming in, a 18 inch bike that was really a 17. Seat post would crack at the top tube. We also went 1 and 2 in the Norba Semi Pro Class, Gene Hilton and Tim Brown.


----------



## dadat40 (Jan 3, 2005)

skersfan said:


> Just saw this thread, ancient to say the least.
> 
> I was the owner of Wolf Creek Cycles, and sponsored many riders throughout the country. We concentrated on the Expert class, all ages, and normally won more medals than all other manufacturers at the Norba national events. Totally dominated the California State Championship series for two years. Great times. If any of my old riders are on here, would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Wow I didn't know it had been that long ago I posted. 
My brother Has since dug his back out and got back into riding. He has a newer fork and updated shifting.


----------



## skersfan (Jun 23, 2005)

I have a brand new 16 inch that I put together, raced it at the World Senior games this year in the Hill Climb. 

Back in the day they were by far the lightest race bike in the Norba Nationals, just over 19 pounds, actually had one that weighed in at 17.5 pounds, but it was a small frame.

But dealing with Russians is never a good idea I found. Close Finnish friend told me going in, the only good Russian is a dead Russian. As much money as they stole from me I can hardily agree.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

skersfan said:


> Just saw this thread, ancient to say the least.
> 
> I was the owner of Wolf Creek Cycles, and sponsored many riders throughout the country. We concentrated on the Expert class, all ages, and normally won more medals than all other manufacturers at the Norba national events. Totally dominated the California State Championship series for two years. Great times. If any of my old riders are on here, would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Ha funny I was at the Norba Nationals in Big Bear in the early nineties to mid nineties and remember your team. I was just a spectator watching my sister and brother in law race. Good times!


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

:thumbsup: vrc thread-dredging ftw!


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's one of the great things about this forum. You can dredge from years past and the subject is still current.


----------



## bikefat (Nov 13, 2013)

Well, yeah, there's that... but mostly :thumbsup: 'cuz my Aunt's Finnish.


----------



## phattruth (Apr 22, 2012)

I raced for a short while for Wolf Creek back in the 1990's. It was a nice bike but it didn't fit me. It hurt my back and I ended up selling it. I wish I had all of the *****en CNC parts off of it still. I had the full Pauls outfit, Topline cranks, Ringle hubs etc...


----------



## pinnacle10 (Sep 11, 2006)

Came across this Wolf Creek for sale. This thread was about the only info online that I could find.


----------



## pinnacle10 (Sep 11, 2006)

And another one


----------



## Noztrad001 (Jun 16, 2018)

Hello all, I ended up with those two bikes posted by Pinnacle10. After searching on the net I ended up here. I bought them from a close friend who said they were built for him and his wife by Bob Brown of Wolf Creek. So I was curious and wanted to find more information on them and ended up here. If anyone knows more about these bikes I would love to know and can post more pictures of them thanks.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Noztrad001 said:


> Hello all, I ended up with those two bikes posted by Pinnacle10. After searching on the net I ended up here. I bought them from a close friend who said they were built for him and his wife by Bob Brown of Wolf Creek. So I was curious and wanted to find more information on them and ended up here. If anyone knows more about these bikes I would love to know and can post more pictures of them thanks.


First one is aluminum second is ti. I'll admit I'm crying a bit on the inside seeing those seats and stems on them. They were both fairly respectable XC geometry mountain bikes during their day. My aunt used to race on one. That ti one will be a great ride forever.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

insane wayne said:


> glenn gronsky, cameron brenneman, charles jenkins


Probably, I was just there as a spectator and not really paying attention to any one individual team. More-so rooting on my sister and her husband in their individual events and watching all the other races and plentiful action around me.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

insane wayne said:


> bev brown, charles jenkens, mike lee, glenn gronsky, cameron brenneman, jesse beck. mission viejo saddlecrack locals


Bev is up here on the mountain promoting races.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

insane wayne said:


> big bear or running sprngs rim nordic.. as here if she remebers cameron brenneman.... or jesse beck


Rim Nordic. There's snow already on the ground so I won't see her until spring.


----------



## teamplayr (Nov 22, 2005)

skersfan said:


> Just saw this thread, ancient to say the least.
> 
> I was the owner of Wolf Creek Cycles, and sponsored many riders throughout the country. We concentrated on the Expert class, all ages, and normally won more medals than all other manufacturers at the Norba national events. Totally dominated the California State Championship series for two years. Great times. If any of my old riders are on here, would love to hear from you.
> 
> ...


Is your name Bob? I used to race with a guy (Andy) in the Southeast when I first started racing that was sponsored and had the bike and the red van with the wolf creek logo on the side. Havent seen him in 10 years or so as I dont race anymore and we fell out of touch but he always spoke highly of you.


----------

